# New kitchen



## maryc (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am new here.
We have recently moved to Cairo, my husband is of egyptian origin but we have lived elsewhere up to now.

We would like to replace the kitchen in the property we have purchased.
Does anyone know any reputable kitchen suppliers and fitters in the area?
We have had bad experiences with tradesmen before and do not wish to repeat this again....

Regards,

Mary


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

maryc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here.
> We have recently moved to Cairo, my husband is of egyptian origin but we have lived elsewhere up to now.
> ...


I can reccommend Contistahl group for your kitchen.
Weill be pricey but imho quality and fitting is top notch.

There is also a shop in citystars but have no personal experience of this one. Have heard good things about them though. I'll try and get the name of this one.

I understand that ikea are in egypt too even if i have never visited their store.
If they supply kitchens and if they are the same range as those found in Europe which I guess they should be, this could be a cheaper solution for what is still a decent quality item. 

Whatever you do get the fitter from the same company that supplies the kitchen.
Generally the fitters from these companies are ok. If you get your own you have no comeback and you risk having a 15k granite worktop cut short or too long 

Haggle on the price. Also bear in mind that egyptian tradesmen and their way of working are generally different from those you may have encountered in your home country.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> I can reccommend Contistahl group for your kitchen.
> Weill be pricey but imho quality and fitting is top notch.
> 
> There is also a shop in citystars but have no personal experience of this one. Have heard good things about them though. I'll try and get the name of this one.
> ...


Ikea will be opening in Festival City, New Cairo, in 2012.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Shape and Function in Heliopolis, however for the custom work we required there was an 8 week turn for custom kitchen and wardrobes but we were told of this before and agreed, work is very high quality but top of the range


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Shape and Function in Heliopolis, however for the custom work we required there was an 8 week turn for custom kitchen and wardrobes but we were told of this before and agreed, work is very high quality but top of the range


8 weeks for a supply is normal.

You don't want to be buying take away kitchens ie. a B & Q job where you get a spotty teenager designing your kitchen on a trial version of autocad. 
I have met people who have paid 100ends of k for their house only to skimp on decent fittings and end up buying take away kitchens from the likes of b and q


----------

